# Porting Bacula 7 to FreeBSD



## minimike (May 17, 2014)

Hi there 

Anyone who ist interested for porting Bacula 7 to FreeBSD? Also to give Baeros a try? Bacula 5 is old and can not communicate between different storagedaemons. That is necessary to scale larger setups. Or copy and migration Jobs from the datacenter to an firesecured room outside where is a tapelibrary as an example.

cheers Darko


----------



## dvl@ (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm the Bacula maintainer.  We hope to have something ready within a month or so.

See https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_ ... ?id=191311


----------

